# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Junk Files!

## sekret_name

Përshëndetje , 
A ka ndonjë mënyrë si mundem të fshij Junk Files sepse janë si lloj virusash më duket mua mendoj ashtu ?
Nëse dini ndonjë më tregoni !
FLM :buzeqeshje:

----------

